# Practice Test Cram for the PE vs. Complex Imaginary vs. Spin Up



## Tokoyoshi (Dec 29, 2020)

I want to know what the community recommend for additional practice exam. Currently I'm debating which I should invest in since they all have mixed reviews.


Cram for the PE (CRAM) https://cramforthepe.com/

Complex Imaginary (CI) https://www.compleximaginary.com/

Spin Up https://www.amazon.com/Spin-Up-Electrical-Computer-Engineering-Power/dp/1468031007

*I currently have:*


Zach PE Review Practice exam (excellent)

Justin's Engineering Pro Practice exam (excellent) 

Graffeo (Easy but outdated)

NCEES Practice (Must have)

PPI Practice Exam (decent but a lot of unnecessary problems)


----------



## Dothracki PE (Dec 29, 2020)

I honestly did not used those three, but seeing a few problems shared from Cram for the PE, and other people's experiences, I would rate them as follows:


Complex Imaginary

Spin Up

Cram for the PE

I believe the 80 question timed practice exam isn't as important as it used to be with the pen and paper exam. Many test takers (including myself) complete the exam well within the allotted time on the computer exam. So I would say the best practice is to identify your weak areas with an 80 question practice exam from NCEES, Engineer Pro Guides, or Electrical PE Review. Then identify the problems within complex imaginary and/or spin up that involve your weak areas and drill down on those topics.


----------



## Tokoyoshi (Dec 29, 2020)

Dothracki said:


> I honestly did not used those three, but seeing a few problems shared from Cram for the PE, and other people's experiences, I would rate them as follows:
> 
> 
> Complex Imaginary
> ...


I appreciate the feedback. I took the CBT and found out that I was close on passing based on the result. I figured the more practice problem I work through, the better i would be on the next round.


----------



## swhaite92 PE (Dec 29, 2020)

I took the exam on the 21st and am expecting results tomorrow, so take that under consideration when evaluating my feedback. I do have a MSEE in power and have a few years of experience in System Protection and Distribution Planning at two different utilities.

My study prep consisted of working the NCEES practice, all four Complex Imaginary exams, and three of the five Spin Up exams. I definitely preferred Complex Imaginary to Spin Up, but there were areas in both exams where the solutions were just plain incorrect.

For Complex Imaginary, the author's consistently showed a lack of understanding on how per unit impedances at multiple voltage levels and MVA levels work. If someone wasn't already familiar with the subject matter, I worry those questions might have done more harm than good. 

In my opinion, a high volume of practice questions is really useful if you already feel you know the material and need practice using the PDF reference guide and not making careless mistakes in reading questions. I agree with Dothracki's advice on identifying problem areas and drilling down on those, though I'd think subject specific study resources might be more helpful for that than practice questions pulled from these exams are.


----------



## akyip (Dec 29, 2020)

These are the practice exams I used. Ranking them in my opinion/experience from most difficult (1) to least difficult.

1. Cram for PE Power Exam Volumes 1-4

2. Electrical PE Review Practice Exam

3. Engineering Pro Guides PE Power Full and Final Exams

4. Shorebrook PE Power Exam

5. PPI PE Power Exams: 2 practice exam sets

6. Complex Imaginary PE Power Exams - 4 sets of questions

7. NCEES PE Power Practice Exam

8. A.S. Graffeo Exam

9. Spin-Up PE Power Exam - 5 sets of questions


----------



## BebeshKing PE (Jan 14, 2021)

Tokoyoshi said:


> I want to know what the community recommend for additional practice exam. Currently I'm debating which I should invest in since they all have mixed reviews.
> 
> 
> Cram for the PE (CRAM) Cram for the Professional Engineer Exam
> ...


I had all those books that you mentioned above except PPI.

Cram volume 1 and volume 2 is very good with all major topics on the PE power.
Cram volume 3 is pretty good with NEC problems and some major topics.
Cram volume 4 is too difficult compare to the actual exam but a good practice if you have more time on studying.

Complex imaginary vol 1-4 and spin-up are good supplements when doing you practice problems. They are bit easier compare to the actual exam.


----------

